# Tablet für Uni und Outdoor



## hoshy93 (24. April 2018)

*Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Tablet für mich.
Für Folgende Dinge würde ich es brauchen:
-) Zum Kommentieren von von Folien/Pdfs inklusiver Skizzen 
-) (also brauche ich auch einen Stift)
-) Abrufen und betrachten von Bildern/Landkarten/Luftbildern im Gelände (hauptsächlich Wald)

Deshalb sollte es:

-) eine lange Akkulaufzeit haben
-) eine gute Bildschirmauflösung und Farbdarstellung (möglichst an der Realität) bieten
-) und gut mit dem Stift benutzbar sein

Vom Preis her habe ich keine genauen Vorstellungen, aber alles über 700-800 € muss ich mir schon gut überlegen.
Ob IOs oder Android ist mir eigentlich egal.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Schori (24. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Ich habe ein Surface Pro 3 und bin ganz zufrieden damit, evtl. ist ja auch das was für dich.
Es gibt inzw auch einige alternativen dazu.


----------



## Torben456 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Also ich bin mittlerweile kein Apple Befürworter mehr zu mindestens wenn es um Smartphones geht. Aber in Sachen Tablets kannst du ohne Probleme zu Apple greifen, sprich zu einem iPad.  Nutze mein iPad Air 2 sehr gerne, hat ein sehr gutes und scharfes Display und die Akkulaufzeit ist in meinen Augen ebenfalls mehr als ausreichend. Ich muss mein iPad wenn es hochkommt alle 3-4 Tage aufladen, bei abendlichem netflixxen.


----------



## hoshy93 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

@Schori
Ich hatte schon einmal ein Sureface und war damals überhaupt nicht zufrieden (Akkulaufzeit, Standbildschirm etc.), deshalb will ich es auch nicht nocheinmal probieren.

@Torben456 
An ein IPad habe ich schon gedacht, bin mir aber recht unschlüssig welche Version für mich am besten wäre. Zumal ich ja auch am Gebrauchtmarkt suchen könnte. 
Ich bin mir nur sicher, dass es mit einem Stift kompatibel sein soll und nicht größer als die 10,5" sein soll. 

Jetzt hätte ich noch diese Samsungtablet gefunden:
Galaxy Tab Active2 (8.0", LTE) | SM-T395NZKAATO | Samsung Osterreich
Bei dem mich aber die geringe Auflösung und Akkulaufzeit stört (eventuell auch die etwas kleine Bildschirmgröße)
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## fotoman (24. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*



hoshy93 schrieb:


> An ein IPad habe ich schon gedacht, bin mir aber recht unschlüssig welche Version für mich am besten wäre. Zumal ich ja auch am Gebrauchtmarkt suchen könnte.


Da Du einen Pen/Stylus/Digitizer möchtest bleiben nur die iPad Pro oder das neue iPad 2018

8" sind mir zum Lesen von PDFs, die (vermutlich) auf A4 formatiert sind, zu wenig. Ich bin debei (Tablet mit identsischer Auflösung) zu viel am Scrollen. Es sind halt keine eBooks.

Ich würde, wenn es Android und 9,7" sein soll, zu einem Samsung Galaxy Tab S3 (oder S2) greifen, oder zum ASUS ZenPad 3S 10, je nach Vorliebe für IPS oder Amoled. Alle drei sind für die Größe und als Android-Gerät noch recht leicht. Außerdem haben sie ein 4:3 Display, was beim Arbeiten nur Vorteile hat.

Ganz persönlich würde ich ein Surface Pro 3/4/2017 kaufen, was aber neben der Bildschirmgröße auch an den von mir genutzten Programmen auf einem Tablet liegt. Ich möchte mein 12" Windows China Tablet insb. zum Lesen von A4 Zeitschriften PDFs nicht mehr missen, 8" ist mir viel zu klein und auch das 10,6" Tablet mit 16:9 Filmdisplay ist schon sehr grenzwertig. Ich lese die PDFs aber auch im ÖPNV auf dem 5,5" Handy-Display. Man scrollt sich halt zu tode, was im Bus noch akzeptabel ist, da ich sonst Probleme mit der Mitnahme meines Tables aufs Werksgelände bekommen würde.

Am Ende gilt aber wieder das, was (nicht nur von mir) hier bei solchen  Anfragen eigentlich immer geschrieben wird: suche Dir vor der Systementscheidung die für Dich passenden Apps aus. OneNote mag für einen Cloud-Liebling akzeptabel sein, ich will meine privaten Daten auf meinem Gerät haben.

Bei iOS sollte einem dann bewusst sein, dass man ein komplett abgeschlossenes System nutzen wird. So lange Du über die Cloud arbeiten kannst/willst und sonst Bilder nur per iTunes (sowas muss man dann halt nur zum Datenaustausch installieren) austauschst, ist alles ok. Willst Du aber im Urlaub nur mal eben Bilder von der Kamera auf einen USB-Stick sichern, wird es sehr aufwändig und langsam. Und solltest Du gar etwas in Richtung Informatik studieren, dann muss klar sein, dass man ein iOS Gerät nur im Apple-Universum programmieren kann. Das sind für mich die Gründe, mein iPhone zu hassen und mir privat niemals so ein Gerät zu kaufen.

Nachtrag:
Mir ist jetzt erst das "Outdoor" im Titel aufgefallen. Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was Du darunter verstehst. Genügt eine passende Hülle wie sowas
Griffin Survivor All Terrain Schutzhulle fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
muss das Tablet selber wasserdicht sein oder gar mit handschuhen im Winter bedienbar sein?

 Ohne zusätzliche Hülle ist das Active2 natürlich (bei dem Preis) nahezu unschlagbar. Was sich aber Samsung dabei gedacht hat, nur mickrige 16 GB Speicher einzubauen, wissen wie vermutlich selber nicht. MicroSDXC-Karten sind keine vollwertige Alternative.


----------



## hoshy93 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Ich studiere Forstwissenschaften, deshalb sind wir öfters im Gelände unterwegs und das bei jeder Witterung (Regen/Schnee/Kälte)
Da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob so eine Hülle ausreicht.


----------



## fotoman (25. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet fÃ¼r Uni und Outdoor*

Einen Tot muss man wohl sterben:
- eines der weniger Rugges Tablets im vertretbaren Preisbereich wie das Galaxy Tab Active2 mit 8"
- ein normales Tablet und eine "vernünftige" Schutzhülle, die dann auch ein paar Euro kosten darf/muss
- eines der auch nicht sehr zahlreicehn Profigeräte, die dann halt mehr kosten, mehr wiegen und größer sind wie man es benötigt, wenn man es nicht überwiegend im Outdoorbereich einsetzt.

Nicht nur IP65/IP68 garantierung/bieten Schutz gegen Spritzwasser und mehr, auch die MIL-STD-810G tut dies. 

Bevor ich mir dann z.B. ein
Zebra ET50, 10,1", PCAP Touch, USB, BT, WLAN, NFC, Kamera, Android 5.1 (Lollipop
mit Android 5.1 und kapazitivem Stift kaufe, würde ich eher den auch in anderen Bereichen (nicht nur Tauchsport) üblichen Weg gehen und mir zu einem normalen Tablet ein hochwertiges Gehäuse kaufen, von dessen Hersteller ich dann erwarte, dass er die Zertifizierung für IP 65 und/oder MIL-STD-810G nicht nur als Werbegag aufdruckt.

Vieleicht genügen Dir auch 8" und Du wirst mit dem Galaxy Tab Active2 glücklich.


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Ich würd mir das aktuelle iPad 2018 + Stift holen und dann halt noch eine robuste Hülle dazu.
Da kommst du mit deinem Budget locker aus.

Als Student gibts bei Apple ja nochmal einen kleinen Rabatt.


----------



## hoshy93 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Ich denke es wird das IPad pro 10.5 zoll mit 64 gb speicher und nur mit wifi werden. Komme mit Studienrabatt auf ca. 790€ (mit Stift).
Mit meinem Handy kann ich Notfalls auch einen mobilen Hotspot erstellen und spar mir so den Aufpreis für Cellular.  Ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht.
Jetzt habe ich die Vorteile vom IPad pro, aber auch den Nachteil, dass es ganz schön ins Geld geht. Wenn ich bedenke, dass mein Urlaub fast gleich viel kostet, frage ich mich schon, ob es das wirklich wert ist.


----------



## Torben456 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*



hoshy93 schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird das IPad pro 10.5 zoll mit 64 gb speicher und nur mit wifi werden. Komme mit Studienrabatt auf ca. 790€ (mit Stift).
> Mit meinem Handy kann ich Notfalls auch einen mobilen Hotspot erstellen und spar mir so den Aufpreis für Cellular.  Ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht.
> Jetzt habe ich die Vorteile vom IPad pro, aber auch den Nachteil, dass es ganz schön ins Geld geht. Wenn ich bedenke, dass mein Urlaub fast gleich viel kostet, frage ich mich schon, ob es das wirklich wert ist.



Also das iPad Pro ist ziemlich gut, ein Freund von mir ist Tattoowierer, er nutzt es um seine Zeichnungen zu zeichnen, ist ein top Gerät!


----------



## Darkseth (26. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Hast 2 Möglichkeiten^^

1. MS Surface - wenn du ein vollwertiges Windows willst / brauchst. Hat seine Vorteile. Hat aber auch seine Nachteile (als reines Tablet). Auch eher nicht schön nutzbar mit dem M3 krückenprozessor  Also minimum i5.

2. Apple iPad. Entweder günstig als 2018er, oder gleich das Pro 10.5 2017 (besseres Display, 120 Hz, schneller, etc etc).

Geschmacksache. Mich hat es aber auch eher zum iPad getrieben, als zu nem Surface, da ich persönlich für den reinen Tablet einsatz ein mobiles OS deutlich einem vollwertigen Windows vorziehen würde.
Nimm beim iPad aber den Apple Pencil, und nicht irgendeine halbgare Lösung für paar Euro weniger  Der Apple Pencil funktioniert da einfach am besten. Auch was das Koppeln / aufladen angeht.

@ preis: Ich weiß.. Hab mich selbst für die 256er Variante entschieden (791€~) inkl. stift + Case + Tasche. Teuer aber... Dafür plane ich, es bis 2022~ zu behalten, evtl sogar 2023 wenn es bis dahin supportet wird, bzw schnell genug ist. Aktuell hat es ja Leistung satt, und ist nicht wirklich klein zu kriegen. Der SoC wischt auch den Boden mit einem Intel m3, den man in den niedrigeren Surface Konfigurationen findet.


Bearbeiten von PDFs kannst idealerweise mit PDF Expert machen, oder mit einer Notizen App wie goodNotes / Notability, die das auch unterstützen - sofern du auch mitschreiben willst. Ansonsten, für ausschließlich mit PDFs arbeiten, wohl am ehesten PDF Expert (Tipp: Es gibt nen Bundle mit einer zweiten App, die dann zusammen 30% Rabatt haben --> Beide Apps kosten damit 10.99€. Genau so viel, wie PDF Expert einzeln.


----------



## efdev (26. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Also mein Cousin hat für die Uni mittlerweile alles durch und ist bei dem neuen iPad mit GoodNotes hängen geblieben, das iPad Pro ist mMn. sein Geld nicht wert wenn man es mit dem neuen kleinen iPad+ Stift vergleicht, dafür ist der Preisunterschied zu groß.
Ich konnte auch beides ausprobieren und wenn ein iPad dann das kleine das Pro empfinde ich als zu teuer.

Vom Stift bei Apple bin ich widerum nicht überzeugt zum Zeichnen würde ich es mir nicht kaufen  aber für alles andere


----------



## hoshy93 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

ich habe mich jetzt für das ipad pro mit 64gb (nur wi-fi) entschieden. 
jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass die kombie von ipad und stift bei notebooksbilliger.de um satte 50 € billiger ist (trotz studenten rabatt), als im online shop von apple. Überseh ich da irgendeinen nachteil von notebooksbilliger?
macht irgendeine extra versicherung/schutzfolie etc noch sinn?


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Schutzfolie auf jeden Fall, bei der Versicherung sollte man sich genau durchlesen zu welchen Bedingungen der Schutz läuft.
Je nach Polizze gibts da so schöne Sachen wie 50% vom Restwert, Eigenverschulden ausgeschlossen, kein Wasserschaden, etc...


----------



## Darkseth (27. April 2018)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Nope. Apple store reduziert die Preise nicht, die Shops können da etwas nach unten (auch um Lagerbestände zu leeren, Mengenrabatt, etc).
Es gibt - außer bei Release - eigentlich keinen wirklichen Grund direkt im Apple store zu  kaufen, da der preis meist deutlich niedriger ist woanders ^^

644€ bei Notebooksbilliger vs. 729€ im Apple store. Da gibt's den Pencil fast umsonst dazu ^^


@ Ob das Pro den Aufpreis wert ist verglichen zum "normalen" iPad 2018, kann man so aber nicht pauschal sagen. Kommt auf den jeweiligen Nutzer an.
Wenn du z.B: nur Performance vergleichst, merkst wenig unterschied. Oder wenn du nur goodnotes offen hast auf beiden, und jeweils nen Satz handschriftlich schreibst.

Aber das Display ist 20% größer, während das Gehäuse nur geringfügig größer ist (dafür Dünner), was damit in entsprechend mehr Arbeitsfläche resultiert.
Display ist laminiert, und der Stift sitzt damit direkt auf den Pixeln drauf (auch das kann kann sich beim normalen iPad etwas schlechter anfühlen). Zudem qualitativ besser.
120 Hz, was allgemein die Performance deutlich flüssiger wirken lässt, bzw beim schreiben auch weniger Latenz bedeutet - sofern man dafür empfindlich ist.
4gb Ram vs. 2gb Ram - auch das kann man deutlich merken, wenn man viele Apps nebenher nutzt, und öfter Multitasking be treibt.
CPU ist 50%~ schneller - aktuell weniger Relevant, in 3-4 Jahren eventuell mehr.
bessere Kamera, teilweise deutlich besser. z.B. um Dokumente in besserer Qualität zu fotografieren / digitalisieren.
Stereo Lautsprecher, statt Mono, die zudem deutlich lauter sind, und besser klingen - für medien Konsum (alleine das ist für mich ein gewaltiger Kompromiss beim iPad 2018)
Aufpreis sinkt, wenn man das 128gb iPad vs. das 64gb iPad Pro vergleicht (408€~ vs. 640€), da 32gb nicht jedem reichen, und schnell voll sein können. Gerade für die nächsten 3-4+ Jahre. All diese Punkte können für den User ein spürbarer Unterschied sein,  während 240€~ preisunterschied bemessen auf 4-5 Jahre potenzielle Nutzungszeit nicht so relevant ist. Das sind bei 4 Jahren (ein iPad, gerade das Pro, kann natürlich auch länger genutzt werden) 60€ mehr im Jahr, bzw 5€ mehr im Monat. Da kann man z.B. pro Monat 2-3 mal selbst kochen statt sich irgendwo ein Mittagsmenü zu bestellen, und schon ist das finanziert ^^ Oder man raucht 1 Schachtel weniger pro Monat.

Nichts davon ist wirklich ein gewaltiger dealbreaker, aber summiert sich alles.
Es geht da auch nicht mehr um reine P/L, sondern dass der Aufpreis doch ein teilweise deutlich besseres erlebnis bieten könnte - je nach Person.

Ich hab z.B: beide im Apple store kurz ausprobiert. Beim iPad 2018 hab ich mich gefragt, warum das die ganze Zeit so ruckelt - weil ich davor das ipad Pro mit 120 Hz in der Hand hatte. Das ist dennoch recht enthusiastisch, und alles mit dem klassischen "High End-Aufschlag" verbunden, gar keine Frage.


Aber dennoch: Für Studenten ist die Wahl des ipad 2018 + Apple Pencil natürlich sinnvoller, weil sie ihre Mitschriften + PDFs annotieren etc genau so wie mit dem iPad Pro erledigen können, es aber im Geldbeutel ein kleineres Loch hinterlässt.
Ich seh für beides Argumente. Würde aber nicht  sagen, dass das eine sich nicht lohnt^^
sonst könnte man auch sagen: Ich hab beide ausprobiert, und das iPad Pro macht in so vielen einzelnen Punkten die Sache spürbar besser, und der Aufpreis aufgeteilt in 4+ Jahre ist nicht der Rede wert, da lohnt es sich nicht aufs günstige Kompromiss-ipad zu setzen. Alles ne Frage der Ansicht - persönlichen Präferenzen.


----------



## JonasSchmidt97 (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Ich nutze das Bamboo Slate, darauf kann man weiterhin alles auf einem Block schreiben und trotzdessen wird alles digital gespeichert und es kann sogar das geschriebene in getippten text umwandeln. Auch hat es eine deutlich bessere Akkulaufzeit und ist um einiges leichter als herkömmliche Tablets- es kostet nur um die 100€, also definitiv eine sehr gute alternative, vor allem für alle die das Schreibgefühl und die uneingeschränktheit von Papier lieben!

Hier kann man es kaufen: paperjunkies.de


----------



## Darkseth (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Tablet für Uni und Outdoor*

Willkommen, Werbeaccount 

Also... Das teil hat wirklich keinen einzigen Vorteil von "digital schreiben", weil man sowieso komplett Stift + Papier nutzt. Du kannst nichts radieren/Löschen, verschieben, musst trotzdem ständig Papier organisieren (+ das digitalisierte, wofür man sich meist eh ein Tablet kauft, oder zumindest Notebook).

So wie ich das sehe, ist das einzige, was das teil ersetzt: Ein Scanner.
Was hindert dich dran, deinen College Block einfach durch nen Massenscanner zu jagen, und dann hast du im Prinzip das gleiche? Dafür muss man keine 130€ für das A4 modell ausgeben.


Ich seh da ehrlich gesagt absolut keine Alternative. Ich sehe nicht mal wirklich einen wirklich sinnvollen Vorteil gegenüber klassischem Stift + Papier. Außer, dasss man sich den Spaziergang zum Scanner spart.

Gegen die Möglichkeiten, die ein iPad oder Surface bieten stinkt das teil komplett ab. Außer, dass es günstiger ist natürlich. Aber da du keinen wirklichen mehrwert gegenüber Stift und Papier hast...


----------

